# Problemes de connexion réseau



## morgane14 (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir a tous, 
je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et il n'y a pas si longtemps j'ai eu la chance de gouter au merveilleux monde d'Apple en étant propriétaire d'un petit iPod Touch 4ème génération!  
Cela fait en effet deux petits mois que je l'ai, malheureusement je rencontre déjà un souci : 
J'ai bien réussi a me connecter à la wifi de chez moi (jusqu'à là pas de problème) mais il se trouve que depuis deux semaines je n'arrive pas à me connecter a iMessage, FaceTime et pour les connaisseurs je n'arrive pas à envoyer des Snapchats (embêtant car l'application ne sert plus a grand chose )!
Lorsque je saisi mon identifiant Apple pour iMessage voila ce que m'indique mon Ipod : "Connexion impossible. Veuillez vérifier votre connexion réseau et réessayer" voila. J'ai vérifier la wifi, je l'ai activé, désactivé etc... mais comme j'arrive sans problème a me connecter a internet je ne comprend pas (il faut dire aussi que je ne suis pas très doué en ce qui concerne Apple et ses logiciels...). Surtout que le problème et survenu comme ça du jour au lendemain. 
Et c'est pourquoi je viens demander de l'aide! S'il vous plait !
Si mes explications vous semblent vague ou si vous ne comprenez pas quelque chose n'hésitez pas!
J'ai également fait des recherches sur ce forum et sur d'autres mais je ne trouve pas la solution a mon problème.
Je vous remercie pour toutes aides que je pourrais obtenir!


----------

